# [UTF-8] tout est bien encodé sauf au boot

## gglaboussole

Bonsoir à tous,

J'ai un tout petit problème de rien du tout mais qui m'accroche l'oeil tous les 22 boots....

Je suis en UTF-8 sans aucun soucis, j'ai des accents partout, dans les appli, dans les terminaux, bref tout va bien...

Mais (et oui si je post il y a forcément un cht'it mais) dans les scripts qui se lancent  au boot, celui en charge de vérifier l'intégrité du système de fichier  (checkfs je pense ?) m'affiche un :" votre systACme de fichier n'a pas ACtAC vACrifAC...." bref la ça il l'aime pas l' UTF-8

Ma Gentoo à deux ans et demi et j'ai toujours eu ce petit souci que j'ai laissé de côté jusquà aujourd'hui...

Quelqu'un à une idée ??

Edit: étant précisé qu'à ce moment là du boot le "terminal set to UTF-8" n'est pas encore lancé.... un paramètre à passer à mon lilo ??

----------

## geekounet

Tu peux soit passer tes locales système en anglais, comme ça plus d'accents, ou soit utiliser le baselayout 2.0 qui setup les consoles dés le début de l'init  :Smile: 

Enfin ya ptêt d'autres solutions aussi ...

----------

## gglaboussole

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> soit utiliser le baselayout 2.0 qui setup les consoles dés le début de l'init 
> 
>  ...

 

Intéressant ça....j'ai pas osé passer à basalayout 2.0... en fait j'ai une ligne de conduite depuis le début de mon aventure gentooiste (c'est pt'et pas la bonne methode d'ailleurs) je ne mets aucune appli "sys" en ~x86.... 

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> passer tes locales système en anglais

 

ça ve pas me foutre la pagaille ailleurs ? ça ne changera que ce qui se passe avant le "set to utf-8" ?

Merci Geekounet

----------

## Ezka

 *Quote:*   

> sys-apps/baselayout
> 
> Available versions:  1.11.15-r3 1.12.9-r2 ~1.12.10-r3 ~1.12.10-r4 ~1.12.10-r5 [M]~2.0.0_rc4 [M]~2.0.0_rc4-r1 

 

C'est même plus que du ~x86 le baselayout 2.0  :Laughing: 

----------

## gglaboussole

oops....vi là j'ose même pas m'y embarquer ( je dois faire rigoler les plus téméraires !)

----------

## guilc

 *gglaboussole wrote:*   

> oops....vi là j'ose même pas m'y embarquer ( je dois faire rigoler les plus téméraires !)

 

Mais il marche très bien.

Il y a quelques temps ils voulaient le faire passer en ~x86 (preuve qu'il est mature, même en _rc), mais ils ont reculé au dernier moment  :Wink: 

En tous cas, aucun probleme de mon côté, et ça boote viiiiiiite  :Very Happy: 

----------

## CryoGen

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *gglaboussole wrote:*   oops....vi là j'ose même pas m'y embarquer ( je dois faire rigoler les plus téméraires !) 
> 
> Mais il marche très bien.
> 
> Il y a quelques temps ils voulaient le faire passer en ~x86 (preuve qu'il est mature, même en _rc), mais ils ont reculé au dernier moment 
> ...

 

 :Embarassed:  moi j'ose toujours pas :/ et pourtant j'ai pas hésité longtemps à passer en dans mon unmask XD 

Bon aller je vais me décider  :Surprised:  je vais voir un peu sur le fofo le genre de retour d'expérience qu'il y a eu  :Smile: 

----------

## gglaboussole

J'ai essayé baselayout 2.0 et je dois dire que c'est réellement impressionnant...ça boot vraiment plus vite !

Par contre je n'ai pas pu voir si cela corrigeait mon problème d'encodage car j'ai été contraint de downgrader via livecd + chroot (j'avais plus le net, mon interface ppp0 avait disparue, ifconfig -a ne me la listait plus   :Sad:  et je n'ai pas oublié dispatch.conf) 

j'attendrai donc la version stable mais ce que j'ai vu niveau vitesse m'a vraiment plu (d'autant que je ne démarre pas mes services en parallèle, ce pourrait être donc encore plus rapide)

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Je connais pas trop le système de boot, mais c'est pas à ça que sert /etc/conf.d/env_whitelist ?

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *gglaboussole wrote:*   oops....vi là j'ose même pas m'y embarquer ( je dois faire rigoler les plus téméraires !) 
> 
> Mais il marche très bien.
> 
> Il y a quelques temps ils voulaient le faire passer en ~x86 (preuve qu'il est mature, même en _rc), mais ils ont reculé au dernier moment 
> ...

 

Ça ma convaincu, j'y suis passé cet après-midi et c'est vrai que ça boot vite   :Very Happy: 

----------

## gglaboussole

ca aussi c'est intéressant ! effectivement ça à l'air d'être la fonction de ce fichier que je ne connaissais absolument pas....merci je vais creuser la question..

----------

## gglaboussole

Me suis emballé un peu vite !

Dans /etc/conf.d/env_whitelist il est dit que :

"Specify which variables are allowed to be passed from the environment to the

# rc-system.  If it is not set by the environment, then the variable will be

# taken from /etc/profile.env..."

et dans /etc/profile.env il ya déjà :

..........

export LANG='fr_FR.UTF-8'

export LANGUAGE='fr_FR.UTF-8'

export LC_ALL='fr_FR.UTF-8'

.....

donc un environnement "UTF-8" est bien passé au rc-system...   :Crying or Very sad: 

En revanche suis content de savoir à quoi il sert celui là, ça peut être utile un jour   :Wink: 

Je vais donc attendre la stabilisation de baselayout 2.0 (en éspérant qu'il voit mon ppp0 cette fois) pour voir si ce petit détail d'encodage sera corrigé comme me le suggérait Geekounet

----------

## CryoGen

Bon ben je suis passé en baselayout2  :Smile: 

Pas de problèmes majeurs , juste du éditer mon grub pour virer le splash et refaire le lien net.eth0 -> net.lo

----------

## Mickael

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Tu peux soit passer tes locales système en anglais, comme ça plus d'accents, ou soit utiliser le baselayout 2.0 qui setup les consoles dés le début de l'init 
> 
> Enfin ya ptêt d'autres solutions aussi ...

 

Salut, je sais que cela a été expliqué dans le forum; mais je ne retrouve plus le poste :/ désolé. On fait comment déjà pour avoir le desktop en français et le système (console, init etc manpages....) en englais s'il vous plaît.

----------

## Pixys

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Bon ben je suis passé en baselayout2 
> 
> Pas de problèmes majeurs , juste du éditer mon grub pour virer le splash et refaire le lien net.eth0 -> net.lo

 

désolé de "polluer" le post initiale mais en passant j'ai qqlq questions: ya une incompatbilité entre baselayout 2 et le splash ? (remarque ça expliquerai pourquoi je reste figé sur mon magnifique thème... nan c'est pas un kernel panic hein!! c'est juste qu'il veut pas avancer c'est tout   :Wink:  ) et entre baselayout 2 et reiser4 ?

----------

## d2_racing

 *gglaboussole wrote:*   

> Bonsoir à tous,
> 
> J'ai un tout petit problème de rien du tout mais qui m'accroche l'oeil tous les 22 boots....
> 
> Je suis en UTF-8 sans aucun soucis, j'ai des accents partout, dans les appli, dans les terminaux, bref tout va bien...
> ...

 

J'ai ce problème depuis mai 2005.

L'affichage est bizarre seulement pour la vérification des partitions et ensuite tout est correct.

Ma Gentoo roule nickel, alors je m'en fait pas avec ça  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

ceci est du au fait que le script "consolefont" est lancé après "checkfs", alors que la variable LANG est déjà active  :Wink: 

----------

## d2_racing

Alors. est-ce qu'il y a une solution ?

----------

## gglaboussole

 *MickTux wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   Tu peux soit passer tes locales système en anglais, comme ça plus d'accents, ou soit utiliser le baselayout 2.0 qui setup les consoles dés le début de l'init 
> 
> Enfin ya ptêt d'autres solutions aussi ... 
> 
> Salut, je sais que cela a été expliqué dans le forum; mais je ne retrouve plus le poste :/ désolé. On fait comment déjà pour avoir le desktop en français et le système (console, init etc manpages....) en englais s'il vous plaît.

 

je crois que c'est ce post là :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-392466-highlight-locales+systeme.html

mais moi je suis un mec chi...  :Very Happy:   j'veux tout en français et des accents partout !!! 

@d2_racing : oui je suis d'accord avec toi,je l'ai dit plus haut, c'est vraiment un problème mineur mais je suis perfectionniste   :Wink: 

@xavierMiller: donc pas moyen sans baselayout 2.0 ??

Merci en tous cas pour vos réponses et retours

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Faudrait voir si setfont et unicode_start ont besoin d'écrire sur le disque.

Si ce n'est pas le cas on dois pouvoir faire un "mini-consolefont" qui démarre avant checkfs

----------

## CryoGen

 *Pixys wrote:*   

>  *CryoGen wrote:*   Bon ben je suis passé en baselayout2 
> 
> Pas de problèmes majeurs , juste du éditer mon grub pour virer le splash et refaire le lien net.eth0 -> net.lo 
> 
> désolé de "polluer" le post initiale mais en passant j'ai qqlq questions: ya une incompatbilité entre baselayout 2 et le splash ? (remarque ça expliquerai pourquoi je reste figé sur mon magnifique thème... nan c'est pas un kernel panic hein!! c'est juste qu'il veut pas avancer c'est tout   ) et entre baselayout 2 et reiser4 ?

 

J'ai un peu chercher mais j'ai rien trouvé de probant pour le splash et baselayout2 :/ Je pensais que plus de personnes que ca l'aurait unmasker   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## geekounet

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> Faudrait voir si setfont et unicode_start ont besoin d'écrire sur le disque.
> 
> Si ce n'est pas le cas on dois pouvoir faire un "mini-consolefont" qui démarre avant checkfs

 

Ce que le baselayout 2.0 fait de base justement  :Smile: 

EDIT : d'ailleurs ça m'étonne, il setup ma fonte alors que /usr est pas encore monté ...

----------

## Pixys

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

>  *Pixys wrote:*    *CryoGen wrote:*   Bon ben je suis passé en baselayout2 
> 
> Pas de problèmes majeurs , juste du éditer mon grub pour virer le splash et refaire le lien net.eth0 -> net.lo 
> 
> désolé de "polluer" le post initiale mais en passant j'ai qqlq questions: ya une incompatbilité entre baselayout 2 et le splash ? (remarque ça expliquerai pourquoi je reste figé sur mon magnifique thème... nan c'est pas un kernel panic hein!! c'est juste qu'il veut pas avancer c'est tout   ) et entre baselayout 2 et reiser4 ? 
> ...

 

ouai moi j'ai pas mal chercher, j'ai rapidement vu qu'il fallait peut-être mettre l'option "rw" dans le grub.conf pour que ça passe au niveau du reiser4 (à vérifier). J'en dis pas plus, j'ouvre un thread spécifique.

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   Faudrait voir si setfont et unicode_start ont besoin d'écrire sur le disque.
> 
> Si ce n'est pas le cas on dois pouvoir faire un "mini-consolefont" qui démarre avant checkfs 
> 
> Ce que le baselayout 2.0 fait de base justement 
> ...

 

Je crois avoir vu en survolant le rc-script qu'il garde des trucs en cache dans /var.Last edited by GentooUser@Clubic on Wed Oct 10, 2007 9:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## geekounet

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*    *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   Faudrait voir si setfont et unicode_start ont besoin d'écrire sur le disque.
> 
> Si ce n'est pas le cas on dois pouvoir faire un "mini-consolefont" qui démarre avant checkfs 
> 
> Ce que le baselayout 2.0 fait de base justement 
> ...

 

Mon /var est séparé aussi  :Wink: 

----------

